
Pass that Interview 2: Understanding Recursion - bcrescimanno
http://briancrescimanno.com/2010/03/01/understanding-recursion/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Wow, that's a pretty content-free "discussion". Definition by single example,
followed by an obscure reference to building up then tearing down the stack,
...

... and that was all.

Pretty poor, really. If you think that aids "understanding recursion" or will
help you in an interview, I think you're very much mistaken.

~~~
nkassis
Yeah, it was quite poor on details and explanation of what goes on. Drawbacks
are barely explain anymore than "It fills up memory".

While recursion in some languages sucks, not all languages are like that and
most jobs want experience in more than one language.

